# Calling all Midnight Syndicate experts?!?!



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Hello all. I recall that one of the selections from one of Midnight Syndicate's albums actually has a very spooky rendition of Disney's Grim Grinning Ghosts. However, for some strange reason, I can't find it now! Can anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Have you tried itunes?


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Oh... sorry... let me clarify. I have most of the albums/cds just can't figure out which track is the one I'm thinking of. I'm listening to them album by album but it is possible I've missed it!


----------



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

The track is called "Gargoyles", and is on the CD "Born of the Night".


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

crazybob said:


> The track is called "Gargoyles", and is on the CD "Born of the Night".


 That is the one I thought that he was thinking of.

Great track! I am a fan.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

OMG I haven't been back to check this thead in a bit. CrazyBob & Larry, thank you all so much!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yep that's it alright. Here's a link to the song:

*Gargoyle's*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Never knew that 'Gargoyles' was related to a Disney song. I still like it, regardless


----------



## Criswell (May 10, 2009)

Wow, can't believe I never heard this band before.... great stuff, I'll definitely be looking for more of their stuff.


----------



## MorbidMansionMike (May 22, 2009)

I Love Midnight Syndicate! I have most of their albums. Oh and I heard they recently finished their film THE DEAD MATTER!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Criswell said:


> Wow, can't believe I never heard this band before.... great stuff, I'll definitely be looking for more of their stuff.


If you like MS ,check out Nox Arcana. One of the main members of MS left & created NA & they're albums are seriously wicked stuff for halloween.....& the rest of the year !!


----------

